# Acronym



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2010)

I'm trying to remember what an acronym stands for.  I've been searching for it most of the day and not having any luck. The acronym was SALAD referring to setting up a class. Can anybody help with what it stands for?


----------



## Cui (6 Dec 2010)

Seating
Air 
Lighting
A...
Distractions

Forgot what the second A is, sorry.


----------



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2010)

That's great. All I need is that second A ;D


----------



## Cui (6 Dec 2010)

oh, arrangement   ;D 

how the most random things come to your mind when you don't think about it


----------



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2010)

Thanks for your help Cui.


----------



## Cui (6 Dec 2010)

no problem, glad to be of help


----------

